# Getting People to dress up



## twilightmafia09 (Jul 21, 2009)

Ok so for as long as I had parties people havnt cooperated with my costume pleading. I would like to have a costume contest but its hard when 5 people dress up. Any ideas to make people wear costumes?


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

twilightmafia09 said:


> Ok so for as long as I had parties people havnt cooperated with my costume pleading. I would like to have a costume contest but its hard when 5 people dress up. Any ideas to make people wear costumes?


Make it mandatory, but then it wouldn't be much of a party with only 5 peops. What age are your guests?


----------



## twilightmafia09 (Jul 21, 2009)

15-19


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

twilightmafia09 said:


> 15-19


Tough crowd...my friends at that age were to cool to dress up. Money is a motivator, but if your like me don't have a lot of that to throw around.

What if you told them you wanted to dress up and go out into the public with them in costume for a huge practical joke?


----------



## twilightmafia09 (Jul 21, 2009)

Yeah I think these kids think the're too cool to dress up. But it doesnt make them cooler it just makes them boring lol >.>


----------



## arcuhtek (Oct 5, 2007)

Make the winning prize an iPod....


----------



## twilightmafia09 (Jul 21, 2009)

Haha yeah wanna donate the ipod? lol


----------



## Jack_O_Lantern (Oct 15, 2009)

Well, Twilight, you can at least look forward to the fact that five years from now, you would have to pay your college friends _not_ to dress up for a Halloween party!


----------



## twilightmafia09 (Jul 21, 2009)

Lol awesome lookin forward to it


----------

